# thisiswhyyourefat.com - That's some Good Eatin'!



## frankthedm (Feb 24, 2009)

Food assisted seppuku

This is why you're fat. 




*Bacon Burger Dog With Cheese*
 Hot dog wrapped in cheese, wrapped in ground beef, wrapped in bacon. 
 (submitted by Tommy Lionelli via johnnyroadtrip)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Food assisted seppuku
> 
> This is why you're fat.
> 
> ...



  Ironically the only thing that counts as being pork on that dog is the bacon.


----------



## Desert Hare (Feb 24, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Food assisted seppuku
> 
> This is why you're fat.
> 
> ...




Heart attack in a bun. You'd never catch me eating this.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2009)

Somehow it reminds me of the Heartstopper Burger from GTA .
It actually sounds like something that I might like


----------



## Desert Hare (Feb 24, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Somehow it reminds me of the Heartstopper Burger from GTA .
> It actually sounds like something that I might like




I would eat it if it wasn't a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 24, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Somehow it reminds me of the Heartstopper Burger from GTA .
> It actually sounds like something that I might like




But you wouldn't like Pißwasser ("Only for Export").


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But you wouldn't like Pißwasser ("Only for Export").




Yes, I'm quite sure I wouldn't like it .


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like you've never had a Luther Burger. A bunch of friends and I made some once. I ate two. It was a unique experience (as in, I don't ever intend to do it again).

Likewise, at a restaurant called The Vortex, here in Atlanta, you can get a burger called the Coronary Bypass. Half pound of beef, with mayonnaise, bacon, all the typical burger fixins, topped with a fried egg. For bonus points, go for the _Double_ Bypass, which replaces the buns with a pair of grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 24, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> Sounds like you've never had a Luther Burger. A bunch of friends and I made some once. I ate two. It was a unique experience (as in, I don't ever intend to do it again).
> 
> Likewise, at a restaurant called The Vortex, here in Atlanta, you can get a burger called the Coronary Bypass. Half pound of beef, with mayonnaise, bacon, all the typical burger fixins, topped with a fried egg. For bonus points, go for the _Double_ Bypass, which replaces the buns with a pair of grilled cheese sandwiches.



We also have something called a ghetto burger. 
Ann's Snack Bar - Atlanta, GA, 30317-2001 - Citysearch


----------



## Jesus_marley (Feb 24, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> Likewise, at a restaurant called The Vortex, here in Atlanta, you can get a burger called the Coronary Bypass. Half pound of beef, with mayonnaise, bacon, all the typical burger fixins, topped with a fried egg. For bonus points, go for the _Double_ Bypass, which replaces the buns with a pair of grilled cheese sandwiches.





simply reading this description gave me chest pains.


----------



## genshou (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd eat that.

An ultra-high metabolism and a rare genetic mutation that transforms LDL into HDL have their advantages.


----------



## Baron Opal (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder if there is a way to drain your blood to make a gene therapy infusion...

Hrm..

I'd, um, _we_ would be rich beyond the dreams of avarice.

C'mere.


----------



## genshou (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a little village in the mountains of Italy where the majority of the population is descended from one man.  People with his family name have a statistically lower chance of heart disease, so low in fact that it's simply unfair.  They eat all kinds of hearty Italian foods, and stay healthy into very late years of life.  The people in the village know of the reputation for longevity and they usually marry into their own (very large) extended family because of that reputation.  Some geneticists have been studying in that village.  They contacted me for a blood sample once.

So, uh, get that IV away from me and help those geneticists study the DNA samples, for the good of all mankind and my health...


----------



## Tewligan (Feb 27, 2009)

genshou said:


> I'd eat that.
> 
> An ultra-high metabolism and a rare genetic mutation that transforms LDL into HDL have their advantages.



Whatever, Wolverine - eating that stuff isn't going to be good for ANYBODY.


----------



## The Morninglord (Feb 28, 2009)

frankthedm said:


> Food assisted seppuku




Seppuku? Not good, man.

The only I can imagine becoming disemboweled by eating one of these is if your stomach explodes.

Ever seen Monty Python's Menaing of Life? Yeah, man, it ain't a pretty scene.


----------

